# MAC - Love Lace - Dec 09



## lara (Oct 8, 2009)

Place all your *Love Lace* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only. Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Love Lace* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Love Lace* colour story thread.


----------



## lara (Oct 8, 2009)

Courtesy of *erine1881*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_




















 sense of style kohl power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_


----------



## lara (Oct 8, 2009)

*Pretty Please* lipstick





*Pretty Please* on unlined lips


----------



## onlylindah (Nov 10, 2009)

Icescape Lipglass (Repromote from Chill Collection)






On lips


----------



## Bluebell (Dec 4, 2009)

Icescape






Pretty Please


----------



## jennylala (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Bluebell (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## KarlaSugar (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Susanne (Dec 19, 2009)

*Nail polish Light Affair*











*Eyeshadow Love Lace*






*Eyeshadow Suave Intentions*






*Eyeshadow Hypnotizing*






*Lipglasses Icescape, Utterly Discrete
*


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 20, 2009)

L to R: Hypnotizing & Love Lace




Top: Intricate L/S
L to R: Icescape & Utterly Discrete L/G
Thumb: Light Affair


----------



## bis (Dec 21, 2009)

(Sloppy application, just for the swatch. Light Affair was really streaky in application, I hope it will be smoother when I really apply it).


----------



## Susanne (Dec 21, 2009)

*Eyeshadow Pincurl *


----------



## make_up_maven (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## make_up_maven (Dec 23, 2009)

Finally - my ES showed up today!

These pictures don't do this shadow justice - they are *the* prettiest blue eyeshadows in my collection!


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 26, 2009)

Natural light, no flash





Roughly NW15/NW20 skintone


----------



## LeeleeBell (Dec 29, 2009)

Hypnotizing e/s


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 5, 2010)

Swatched on NW 25/30 skin:


----------



## glowingface (Jan 11, 2010)

_Note: The lipsticks Warm me up and Brave are not from Love Lace Collection._


----------



## Purity (Jan 15, 2010)

Feline kohl power pencil:






Feline on the right:






Love Lace:











Suave Intentions:


----------



## Karrie (Jan 17, 2010)

1 Coat MAC Underlacquer
2 Coats MAC Light Affair


----------



## Leila_Lei (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh just found these in my collection as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hypnotizing e/s, Sense of Style, Feline and Raven Kohl Power Eye Pencil


----------



## caramel_geek (Jan 21, 2010)

All swatched dry. Too Faced Shadow Insurance as base.
Indoor lighting. No flash. NC20-25 skin.






All swatched dry. Too Faced Shadow Insurance as base.
Indoor lighting. No flash. NC20-25 skin.






All swatched dry. Too Faced Shadow Insurance as base.
Indoor lighting. No flash. NC20-25 skin.


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hypnotizing, Pincurl, Sense of Style, Raven

Love Lace e/s


----------

